# Dx ? for a vocal cord lesion



## bella2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for advice on a Dx cord for a lesion of the vocal cord, this is only Dx provided by the Doctor, I would really love to hear on this one from other coders.
Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## jackjones62 (Jun 21, 2009)

ICD9 239.1, neoplasm, vocal cord, unspecified

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

